# Archon



## blackie21 (Sep 18, 2008)

hi there, 
I just got an archon off ebay and am now awaiting its arrival. my very first ti bike, i have been a steel bike rider for most of my cycling life.
I have been trawling most sites on the net am have not been able to get much info on it. Even here, the few reviews have been great but there are not many of them. 
Are there any problems with the frame like cracking etc that I should be aware of?
Cheers


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

I doubt you'll have any issue. I think most of the problems Litespeed ever had related to seamed 6/4 tubing.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

rx-79g said:


> I doubt you'll have any issue. I think most of the problems Litespeed ever had related to seamed 6/4 tubing.


That's what the Archon uses...

It's a great bike. Never get any in for repairs. You get the ride quality of Ti w/ the stiffness of carbon. It's an amazing bike.


----------



## Blocker (Jun 17, 2012)

I bought an Archon T1 in late 07 and absolutely love it....untill a couple of years ago when it began to creak!!!
I brought it to my LBS and the owner checked and rechecked the bike with a fine tooth comb. I even had him swap out the crankset for a brand new one. He tried different wheels, tested it with and without the seatpost installed, serviced the headset, on and on......still creaked!
He finally contacted Litespeed directly, and after much resistance on their part they agreed to look at the frame. It was shipped to them and they found nothing wrong, although they, again reluctantly, replaceed the shim in the seat tube.
I got the frame back but the creak is just as bad!
I'm at my wits end with this bike, I'm on the verge of selling it!
Has anyone had a similar issue with their frame? Any insight anyone can offer me would GREATLY appreciated!!!!!
I love the bike but can't stand the noise and would hate to get rid of it. This was supposed to be the last frame I was ever going to buy!!

Thanks in advance,
Paul


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm going to assume you replaced the bottom bracket and pedals... That where the creak usually is.


----------



## Blocker (Jun 17, 2012)

I did replace the bottom bracket along with the crank, didn't think of the pedals at the time.
I recently purchased new pedals but haven't installed them yet, I will this weekend and report back my results.
Thanks!


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

It will be something that bolts to the frame, not the frame itself.

If it only does when sitting, put some copper slip on the seat rails. or anything where the might be movement.
Process of elimination really


I had a Litespeed Tuscany that creaked and that was the bottom Bracket.
It needed loads of copper slip and had to be really tight.

I now have an Icon, fantastic bike, wouldn't swop it for anything.


----------



## Blocker (Jun 17, 2012)

I hear the creaking sitting or standing, with or without the seat post installed....
Gonna put on the new pedals and take it from there.


----------



## Blocker (Jun 17, 2012)

Put on the new pedals, no change.
Lubed and checked torque on everything that touches the frame......I'm in HELL!!!!!!


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

It must be the bars and stem then, In my experience over tightening a the stem on a carbon steerer can cause a creak.
I know what you mean about hell, It's bloody annoying, the good news is, it can be fixed.

Personally I think it's your BB. Mine had to be really, really tight to stop it creaking.
And it spoils the ride, you don't like to pay big bucks for a creaky bike.


----------



## MarcoL (Feb 14, 2008)

hola!

I have the same Archon Ti, Great bike, but when it began to creak was noisy!, remedy:
remove the seat tube, put some oil (motor oil ) between the shim and seat tube and leave the bike down side for 2 hrs, then reinstall the seat post (clean the shim first) if the sound is still there repeat, better if the bike is very hot (leave it in the sun) problem solved, love the archon!!!


----------



## Blocker (Jun 17, 2012)

Haven't ridden much since my last post, but I have decided that the creaking is something I just have to live with.
I had some wheel issues that really took my mind off the noise, now that it's winter I'm riding my Specialized Roubaix comp.....the beater!
I'll try a few more things over the next couple months.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks to Marco for the suggestion. I had a creak. Turned the bike upside down and put in some lube and let it drip. Then placed some lube at the lip where the shim touches the seat tube (Litespeed's suggestion).

No creaks for more than a month.

The shim is installed using epoxy. If there are any voids where there is no epoxy and the shim touches the frame, you could get creak. Getting just a touch of lube in that void silences the noise.


----------

